# Can we please have a little less success?



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This site is getting so popular that I can't keep up with the new posts, not even in the Opera area. No, seriously, this thread is just to ask - how are you guys dealing with the multiple threads and posts? How do you feel about it? It's wonderful that we're doing so well, but do you also get this feeling that you're missing something for not being able to keep up?

Oh well, no time at all today anyway, it's my wife's birthday and we're getting everything ready for a big party (45 people invited). I'll read your answers later.

See you Sunday, with a big hangover.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> This site is getting so popular that I can't keep up with the new posts, not even in the Opera area. No, seriously, this thread is just to ask - how are you guys dealing with the multiple threads and posts? How do you feel about it? It's wonderful that we're doing so well, but do you also get this feeling that you're missing something for not being able to keep up?


I like all the different threads

I work full time and for about 11 hours each working day I don't read the forum & I can keep up. But I only read 'Opera', 'Community' & 'Site Feedback & Technical Support'



Almaviva said:


> Oh well, no time at all today anyway, it's my wife's birthday and we're getting everything ready for a big party (45 people invited). I'll read your answers later.
> 
> See you Sunday, with a big hangover.


Happy Birthday to Countess Almaviva & have a great party!


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh Happy birthday to your wife! Yes I've been feeling a little swamped when I log on and see how many new posts there are. I want to read them all and be a part of the discussion but there's just too much, so I definatly feel like I'm missing things. Ah well, not sure how you'd remedy that.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, Alma!...Happy Birthday to your wife!


And to you,...'chug, chug, chug, chug, chug, chug, chug!' how else you gonna get hungover :cheers:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it's great, though I know there is a lot. The trick is in being able to be selective - I know what I like, so I avoid a lot of (what I think is) crap! I wouldn't try to enforce my tastes on others' posting habits though. If I don't like the majority of threads here, that's my problem. What is popular is popular, what is dull will be ignored and will die away if we all ignore it...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Happy birthday to your wife!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As regards the current state of TC it's obviously in rude health so being spoilt for choice is a nice problem to have! I've paid a couple of recent visits to the Amazon UK classical forum where a couple of folk have bemoaned its comparative inactivity. I say 'a couple of folk' as that may well constitute a fair percentage of the amount of people who post there regularly hur hur...

My sincerest birthday wishes to La Contessa.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

As with Polednice, I'm pretty selective about which threads I read. Most of my time is spent in the Community Forum. I suppose it also helps that I have no job right now (casinos don't hire many under 21 year of age).


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> Oh Happy birthday to your wife! Yes I've been feeling a little swamped when I log on and see how many new posts there are. I want to read them all and be a part of the discussion but there's just too much, so I definatly feel like I'm missing things. Ah well, not sure how you'd remedy that.


Have you considered giving up sleeping? That would give you between 6 to 8 additional hours each day.

Seriously, I think it is great that there is such variety of topics for discussion here. I tend to be selective in choosing the topics I follow daily. I will read any topic which seems of interest once and then look at it on occasion, this is especially true of the political ones. Of course if I have commented on a thread I will check back to see if my opinions have offended anyone.

Hapy Birthday to your wife, Alma.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> do you also get this feeling that you're missing something for not being able to keep up?


I can't afford to keep up, and don't attempt to, these days; I just skim through the new posts quickly to see what catches my eye.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Since I only read posts on the Forum's opera section, I don't have problems keeping up with everything. (Of course, being retired helps . . .  )

I hope you and la Contessa Rosina had a marvelous birthday celebration.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I just click the "You Have 138 Unread Posts" link and skim through the first page for interesting subject lines. If there is a thread about Verdi or left handed tuba technique, I know I'm not likely to be interested or able to contribute. I usually only browse the first page of those "unread" posts. The software thinks I've read all the others when I return, so I am missing a lot, but it doesn't feel like it. There is plenty to keep me occupied on the first page. I do have to bookmark threads with long term participation, such as one of the top 150 threads.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

HEY ALMA HOWS YOUR HEAD FEELING TODAY? :devil: 

Seriously~Hope your Mrs. had a wonderful birthday celebration!!!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, folks. Yes, the party was pretty amazing. Lots of booze, good company, good music and dancing, lots of fun. We were exhausted though, and I woke up at 12:45 PM today, feeling all achy - got immediately 600 mg of Ibuprofen, and ate some left overs... cheese and bread and wine... Now I'm sort of OK.

So we had 17 bottles of sparkling wine, 8 of red wine, 4 of white wine, 24 of beer, about 40 shots of 1/3 rum, 1/3 Irish cream, 1/3 grenadine, plus sparkling mineral water, soft drinks. Food: wide variety of cheese and bread, two big trays of sushi, one big tray of wraps, bruschetta with mozzarella and tomatoes, thin slices of medium-rare flank steak on bread, ribs, and cod fish with cream cheese/olive oil/onions/spices, collard greens, white rice, several cakes, chocolates.

Countess Almaviva looked gorgeous and got lots of presents and funny cards.

Oh well so now I have even more unread posts!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang! Invite *me* to your next party!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> .. and I woke up at 12:45 PM today, feeling all achy - got immediately 600 mg of Ibuprofen, and ate some left overs... cheese and bread and wine... Now I'm sort of OK.




Is that your recommended hang-over cure? :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Is that your recommended hang-over cure? :lol:


It worked for me, LOL... I'm not sure if I should recommend it, though...


----------

